# water balloon slingshot



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey everybody!
I'm trying to make a slingshot to launch water balloons with. The obvious choice would be a launcher operated by three persons, or some variation of the concept where you slide band attachment over your feet and use your legs as the fork.
But I was planning to make a handheld slingshot, maybe something to be mounted (but that's probably not going to work/ take too much time to figure out).
I will probably use theraband yellow tubes, and I do have a piece of multiplex that should be big enough as well as an abundance of leather for the pouch.
Questions that came up:
- How do I make a pouch? Obviously I can't just make a big leather pouch, and I do not want to use solid materials (e.g. a plastic chute).
- More important is the question of the slingshot frame. A wristbrace would be appropriate, but those are illegal in germany.

For a friend I will probably just make a launcher (3 person or like this), as he's going on a trip tomorrow, but I still would like to make something more original eventually.

So, did anyone already make something like this? Any ideas?
Thanks in advance,
mono.


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

i own a shop bought one that you attach to your feet and use your legs as the forks, it shoots water balloons insanely far. I remember we were in our garden shooting water balloons at the kids in the park which is a pretty far.

If I remember right the pouch is a canvas type material, it is also pulled tight at the edges to give it a bowl effect so the balloon does not fall out, look on the internet, you'll be able to find some pictures.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

slingking has this
















i have one. its just an oversized wristbrace slingshot. it has a plastic cup about a lil bigger than a baseball that you put the water balloon in. the thing i hate about it the most is that the plastic cup has a very small loop in it for you to put your finger in to pull it, i added a piece of leather shoe lace to pull on mine. its a bit of fun to shoot baseball sized water balloons, a handful of paintballs, marbles or rocks out of it, or in my case snails. you dont really have to pull it back far enough to get to shoot over 60 yards. the cup is important, it cradles the balloon inside so on release it wont rupture. if you make one, make sure it has a cup shape.


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

lol a snailshot! I would not like to get hit by one... although, when I think about it, I would prefer it to getting hit by most other ammo...
well the cup was something I was hoping to avoid, as there is always a possibility of nasty handslaps.
The oversized wristbrace is what I'm going to make. I think if the "forks" be it people, one's own feet or whatever, are wide enough apart, you may not need a cup. if I get you right, Imperial, cup *shape* might be enough.
well, it will have to be tested, but the slingshot in the hat is priority.

I will have to get it done while it's still summer....
thanks for the input, guys!


----------

